# Nikon Settles Lawsuit Against Sigma



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

```
Nikon Corporation (Kazuo Ushida, President, Tokyo, hereafter referred to as “Nikon”) announces that it reached a judicial settlement as of April 21, 2015 with regard to the patent infringement lawsuit (hereafter referred to as “Lawsuit”) filed by Nikon against Sigma Corporation (hereafter referred to as “Sigma”) in the Tokyo District Court on May 25, 2011.</p>
<p>After receiving the Intellectual Property High Court’s recommendation for settlement, Nikon has decided to make a judicial settlement, since it saw that swiftly resolving this matter through settlement would be the best way after its comprehensive examination of the progress of the Lawsuit including the Tokyo District Court’s decision.</p>
<p>Nikon will receive settlement money from Sigma. Additional terms and conditions of the settlement, including the amount of settlement money, are subject to confidentiality obligation between Nikon and Sigma.</p>
<p>Nikon estimates that the financial impact of this settlement is minimal.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.nikon.com/news/2015/0421_01.htm" target="_blank">Nikon</a>]</p>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 21, 2015)

This provides a benchmark for other companies process Sigma. It seems that the success of new lenses Sigma Art's bothering the big boys. :

Does Canon will go the same way?


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 21, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> This provides a benchmark for other companies process Sigma. It seems that the success of new lenses Sigma Art's bothering the big boys. :
> 
> Does Canon will go the same way?



The more Sigma (and the other 3rd party manufacturers) bother the 'big boys' the better imo. I'd love to see canon faced with some pressure to keep dropping lens prices!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 22, 2015)

IglooEater said:


> The more Sigma (and the other 3rd party manufacturers) bother the 'big boys' the better imo. I'd love to see canon faced with some pressure to keep dropping lens prices!


I hope Canon will intensify the discounts they offer now on some lenses


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 22, 2015)

I really hate these kinds of stories. What patent(s) were at issue. What is the case citation? I'd like to look at everything. Petapixel's version doesn't appear to have much more info.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I really hate these kinds of stories. What patent(s) were at issue. What is the case citation? I'd like to look at everything. Petapixel's version doesn't appear to have much more info.



Yes, Its less than useful if you don't know what its about.

I did a some research and found it.

Its the VR patent lawsuit, filed May 25, 2011. Last year, the court suggested a 14.5 million dollar settlement. Nikon wanted more, but rather than appeal, finally decided to accept the settlement. Part of the issue is that there was not a whole lot of life left on the 2002 patent, so its value decreases as the expiration date approaches.

Its basically just a minor slap on Sigma's wrist.

http://www.nikon.com/news/2015/0421_01.htm

http://www.nikon.com/news/2011/0525_01.htm

http://nikonrumors.com/2014/03/10/nikon-awarded-14-5-million-from-sigma-in-vr-patent-infringement-lawsuit.aspx/


----------

